# 2015 Crux --> wheelset advice



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all. Just got myself a crux elite evo. Very happy with bike after first couple hundred km. however the axis 2.0 wheelset are pretty noticeably less stellar than the bike. (Funny the axis 4's that came on my roubaix sucked as well). The axis are heavy and flexy and in my opinion not a good match for the hydraulic disc's 

This is my first foray into road disc. What would people recommend? Stan's Grail ?
I have a line on some great 32 hole carbon rims that would work great but I have no idea as to what I would do for hubs?

Any suggestion? I'm about 180 and my Cruz has already seen pavement, gravel and single track. It will be ridden hard!

I'd like to keep it under $1k. 
Thanks!


----------



## aaronpass (Apr 11, 2013)

Stan's Alpha 340 Disc. No question.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very happy with the Stan's Iron Cross wheels on my Crux EVO Elite, running Clement MSO 40mm tubeless. The only problem I have with them is that they are only designed for low pressure tires. I can't use them for high pressure road tires. The new Grail rims solve that problem while still having a wide rim profile better for gravel tires.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice... that Crux is sweet. I had the Axis 2.0's on my Tricross Elite Disc and I'm running Yoeleo 50x25mm carbon clinchers now... I've been super happy with them. I've put almost 3000 miles on them at this point and they've taken everything I've thrown at them. I have NOT babied them.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

aaronpass said:


> Stan's Alpha 340 Disc. No question.


a lot of people (including stan's sponsored riders) say the 340 is too flexy. the 440 is a better choice, especially a heavier person... even without taking disc breaks into account.


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good feedback. Thanks guys. I think I'll likely end up with some Grails.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Look into some Roval controls or carbon controls. At the price of these... they would be phenomenal wheels for a cross bike and would be super tough. 
And they have great hubs and are disc ready.


----------

